# Project Jack of all Trades



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*Well I have been working on my brute for about a month now and almost have it running good. Still have a few problems to work out, but nothing major.*
*I do a little of everything, (mud, trail, water, creek, sand, rocks, road, and work) so I need a nice setup that will do all ok. I'm happy with my tires and rims, and don't think I want a lift because I like to go fast.*
*Also the HMF is out because I have been run off from all my riding places. I have a HMF Swamp off my old Rincon I'm going to mod to fit the brute.*
*I also want some clutch work, just a little more stall.*


*So my plans are;*
*1) nice sleek snorkel*
*2) catch can*
*3) bumper*
*4) K&N*
*5) jet kit*
*6) rear cv guards*
*7) HMF swamp*
*8) 2nd battery*
*9) stereo w/ 4-6.5s*
*10) do away with the foot break and do somthing to the floor boards so I can ride without shoes*
*11) more lights*
*12) maybe a rear winch*
*13) rear bumper*
*14) primary spring-color?*


*Anything I'm fogeti**ng? Any tips? I'm going to build most of the mods.*


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I would still stick with factory air filter or go with uni or twin, a 2inch lift wont hurt ya any itda what I run


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maroon Primary would probably work well.


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea my 2 inch lift didn't slow me down. Anything taller and I sure it would though.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*I really want the next step up from stock spring. Just a little more stall for wheelies.*
*As for a lift, I really like to powerslide so I don't want it any taller. And I don't need GC.*
*And why not a K&N? I always thought K&N was better than UNI*


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

theres just something about that foam an the sticky stuff you spray on it works better than the k&n from what i hear too,also i aint to keen riding without shoes on eather,but whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I agree the UNI is a better filter.. K&N's let too much dirt through.. As polaris said, maroon would be a good spring for what you want to do with it.. And also, if you are going to add a second battery, I think you will have to get a bigger stator to keep both of them charged. I'm not 100% sure about that but have heard of people doing it.. Maybe someone else will chime in who has had experience with it.. Good luck with it and post some pics when you're done !!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

K&n does add little power but paper filters + dust= bad news for brute motor, if you ain't worries bout ground clearance then I would worry bout a lift


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*Ok. I'll get a UNI.*


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

where I ride, too many beer cans to be riding without shoes... every time I wash the bike after riding, I find pieces of beer can in my floorboards and frame....


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*Where I ride it's nice and clean.  *
*I desided to just keep my stock pipe. Anyone want a nice red HMF w/ new packing?*


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*As a matter of fact, stock filter, and snorks. And have it all done by Mud-Nats. *


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*Backrest, rack, & ammo cans.*








*Rear bumper before paint.*


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*Start of the snorkel.*








*Catch can.*
























*I will be done with the snorks tomorrow. Spent $112 today.*


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*Snorkels done.*
*




























*
*So what do yall think??*


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

looks good but def needs a cow bell!!!!!!!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok :wtf:
Now that I have snorkels I'm 100% sure my bike is waaay lean. I can put it in low gear and punch the gas on blacktop and it sputters, but if I put 3 fingers in the snorkel it stands up no problem. Any ideas on what sizes to order?

Good birthday. I got snorkels, catch can, a sandblaster, Kid Rock Born Free cd, and some stickers for my bike.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Put you a 2" to 1 1/2" reducer in it and it will run fine.. I ran mine a LONG time like that until I got the motor redone...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Usualy...2" are restrictive enough to make them run rich. How did you tie it in to the airbox?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with NM :agreed: do you have the carbs set all the way down on the rubber boots. Should be rich, does it fall flat at about 1/2 throttle? Check for air leaks.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

*in high it runs great from 15mph and up. and when I choke it down with my fingers it's strong 0mph to 20mph, then it falls on its face. Its like i can choke it down to the right A/F mix at low RPM and it doesn't get enough air at high RPM.*
*And I used the MIMB how to on the snorkels.*
*Also at idle when its cold it sits and pops every 5 to 10 sec. if i choke it down with my hand it stops poping*


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

What did you use and how did you make your connection to the airbox?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I did it exactly by the MIMB How-To said. ruber 90 and all.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

gotta ask what that piece if pipe with the caps and 90's off it is? is it like a catch can mod sorta thing?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Yea. It works great too.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Whats the catch can do?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

You know how when you hit high RPMs or steep angles you get oil in the air box? The can catches the oil before it goes in the air box, then when you level out or slow down it runs back to the motor.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I usually don't like the looks of snorkels but yours turned out great, looks like it could come from the factory like that. Are they the MIMB snorkels?


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

lookin good man! :bigok: i like those gauges


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i seen you had your crank case vent in your snorkel mine did that to take it off and plug the hole and see if it runs right....that and any vent lines, unplug them and plug the hole off and see if that works, it should


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

thats my crankcase vent


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

thats my crankcase vent. I sealed all the plugs in the airbox


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

mine runs lean with the 2in . i have a 1 1/2 reducer in mine . at ilde to 1/4 it sounded like it had the hicups.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

^^^ yep.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

need to go up with the pilot jets


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm pulling my fuel system apart and cleaning it first.


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

do you have any vent lines, or crankcase vents in your snorkel? like actually ran into your snorkel?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

No. I cleaned the tank and pump out today and it was BAD. Still not running right. Deff. running lean. just to see how it did I took the airbox lid off and ran it. it was A LOT worse. I guess I'll clean the carbs tomorrow.​


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I got started on my stereo today. I got all 4 speaker pods cut out and painted. All I need to do is mount them, mount the speakers and hook up my amp when I get it. I will have around $100 in it. 
4 6.5" Speakers=$60 
400 watt marine Amp=$40 
4' of 6" Pipe=$Free


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok. Thats it!!! I can't stand it. I like my tires and they pull great. But I miss having LAWS!!! Anyone want to trade? I want skinny 28s or 27s, prefer 28s.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Rear speakers.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Change of plans. 30s + lift.....


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

30x10x12 Mud Lights. Swaped my old ones for them. Lift is soon to come.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I stared on my lift.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9951


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is 1024x768 and is 174KB in size.








*New amp and its LOUD*


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, I think I'm done moding the brute. When I rebuilt the topends my dad said I didn't need to change the rings (bad idea) it's smoking a little, so BBK soon. I traded the 30s on chrome rims for 27" S/W mudlites on 12" SS112. After the BBK I'm done. But I have a few problems.

1) Popping out the carbs and exhaust at low speed
2) Headers glowing cherry red at low speed (it stared a forest fire:bigeyes
3) Backfiring on deceleration (Loud like a .223, jets of blue flame)
^^^I think all of the above are jetting.
4) Diff locker isn't locking
^^^Any way to ajust it?
5) kbec quit working, it's doing its 2wd>4wd>2wd>4wd thing
^^^ Will it hurt to run it like that? If not any way to bypass it so it will stop flashing?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

After all this work I'm going to redo it ALL. On top of the smoking, it has 6 diffrent seals leaking. All that+the one other brute in my crew is green=time to rebuild the bike from the ground up. 

Plans; 
Truck-bed-liner on the plastics 
front speaker tubes on the plastics 
amp under the plastics 
No front rack 
Blue axels 
blue springs 
blue topends 
raditor up top with blue & stainless mount 
all seals changed 
two 3500# winches 
blue LED underglow 
try to trade my tires for 27" skinny laws or backs 
oil cooler?? 
Bigger raditor?? 
better carb tuning 

Now for ???? 
I have a oil cooler off a foreman 400, will it work on my bike? I also need to know where to hook up the oil lines. 
Can I take a raditor off some other bike to hook up? I'm looking for a thicker one but dont have the cash to get a HL raditor. I will also be useing a fan of a Foreman 400. 
I'm looking for some one noth of Baton Rouge to help with the jetting. If you come to my house and help me get it perfect I will provide beer, and a place to ride all summer.
I also need to know the part # for the new Kawi rear seal.

Any tips on any of my plans?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Pm bootlegger, hes the guy to talk to about jetting


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I have talked to him. I was just wanting somone that has jeted a brute before. Also, if anyone is looking for a HMF I'm selling mine.


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

KidRock said:


> any ideas?


http://kod.gotdns.com/index.cgi?album=P650_Mods&view=KEBC_2wd_4wd_light_fix

Check this out, I did this to mine and removed the forks. Works great, although you don't get the engine braking under about 5 mph.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Oil Cooler

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6845

Your running lean if your pipe is glowing red. Bootlegger is a genius at jetting.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7923



Seal #'s

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7106

2wd/4wd problem

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8622


as for the locker i wouldnt mess with it. IMO if you use that your asking for the diff to tear up.


----------



## hemichild (Jan 14, 2011)

how much for the hmf?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

$150+shipping? I really dont know what to ask.


----------

